# Help a first timer with waders/questions



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

First off, THANK YOU for looking to help me out ! I'm looking to get myself my first pair of waders, but things are complicated, because I'm tall, with big, floppy, clown feet. (6'5" 235# , size 15 shoes /size 16 boots ?) . 

I'm having trouble finding boot foot waders, and gave pretty much given up after a week of online looking. I have found stocking foot waders that I can squeeze my feet into, but they require "wading shoes" which have also been needlessly tough to find &#128557;.

I have, however found several pairs of "water shoes " that seem to go up to very large sizes, including mine. Are water shoes safe to use with stocking foot waders, or do I need to keep looking for true wading shoes ? I have not been able to try on any of the water shoes or any wading shoes because they are only available online, and the guy at Dick's Sporting goods (in hilliard, yea I'll remember you too buddy, when I need a place to stick my new size 16 boot) not only laughed at my big feet, but even called over a guy from another department to do the same.


If water shoes aren't durable enough, or safe with stocking foot waders, can I wear old tennis shoes instead ? Please, any info would help, Ive gotten poison ivy and cut up from every vine alone the Darby last couple years, and I'd like to actually fish for once, instead of just tangling myself and rods in shoreline tree branches and vines .

Happy fishing, yours truly, "Bigfoot" !


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

That is a problem. I found some cheap size 14 Orvis wading boots on clearance. They may have some big sizes. I'd check their website. If you are ever up near Cleveland I'd be willing to sell them because I just bought a boat and stocking foot waders won't be in the budget for a few years.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Rogers sporting good has good quality waders. They are reasonably price and their customer service is great. Granted the waders are camo and for hunting but who really cares?


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Thor, I wasn't able to find anything larger than 14 either. You would be fine using a cheap pair of tennis shoes or wading shoes over the stocking foot waders. You need to protect the neoprene booties from sharp rocks. Keep in mind though, the neoprene is thicker than a sock and you may need to go with a 16 shoe to accommodate them.
Also, tennis shoes may be better. I'm not sure how rigid the water shoes are and walking on hard rocks that you can feel through the shoes would be tough on your feet real fast.


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help. When I was at Dicks, I tried The XXL stockingfoot chest wader from field n stream, and it did fit well enough, for $100. It was a little snug on the feet, with socks, but when there is a will there is a way! I was able to put my shoes on over the stockingfoot booties, and I think I'll give em a try with some old tennis shoes. The water shoes have rubber soles, but are canvas looking on top.... Kinda like "beach shoes" with a slightly better sole, but only like $30. I'll probably buy the waders to try em out, and also buy the water shoes online to try as well. I'm sure I'm not the only ohio guy here with this problem. Lotta former athletes around here, some of em have to fish... I'll post update when I get a chance to get em wet.

If anyone else has any ideas of what I can piece together to wear (safely- I don't know what kinda bottom compositions I'll be finding either), or knows where I can find Bigfoot waders, I'm all ears. Thanks again OGFers


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

If you want a boot foot wader here are a few links to maybe look at....

http://www.bigcamo.com/big-tall-waders-boots.php

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Footwear/Mens-Footwear/Mens-Waders/Mens-Fishing-Waders%7C/pc/104797980/c/104747580/sc/104674680/i/103926780/Cabelas-Mens-5mm-Neostretch8482-Neoprene-Chest-Waders-150-Regular/721049.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fmens-fishing-waders%2F_%2FN-1101197%2B10005096%2FNe-10005096%3FWTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/productlist/boots-shoes/mens-boots-shoes/waders/15?d=113&c=11&s=450&sz=4294967045

Hope this helps. I know the misery of poison ivy and feel your pain. I end up on steroids from it and like you prefer to be far away from it if possible.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

My buddy has these and loves them. He bought the boot foot a size bigger and wears a light wicking synthetic layer. Then depending on temperature a heavier layer. I wear the breathable hellbender frogg toggs stocking foot. When fishing with ice floating around us, cold, blowing and snowing like in January, I had to put on extra layers. He added a heavier jacket. I wear a 20 dollar work boot with a lugged tread bought from walmart. Drilled 3 holes on each side near the sole so water can drain. I've had no problems, and at 20 bucks I can get a pair every season if need be.

http://www.bigcamo.com/ITASCA-DEWEY...shing-Bootfoot-Camouflage-Neoprene-Waders.php


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, I've checked big camo and though their site seems pretty legit, most of their sizes start at 4 XL. I'm more of a normal 2XL kinda guy, I just have these darn " Ronald McDonald Feet". I also only really fish during the warmer months, so not really looking for heavy insulated waders, or to spend a lot of money.

We have a new baby (8 months old) so money is a little tighter than it has been, and my free time is significantly cut short, without any family in town to watch him. It's hard to rationalize spending 200+ on a pair of waders right now that will likely not be used nearly as much as they should be.

I do appreciate you guys looking and I'll look through the rest of the links later when I am "free" lol.&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

http://www.froggtoggs.com/sizechart

size 15 in stocking foot in several models

I really like my hellbenders. I got a pair of 20 dollar work boots with hiking soles in size 13, drilled 3 holes in the synthetic uppers close to the soles for drainage. No problems yet.

looked them up online, read reviews, talked to frogg togg, talked to fish usa. Called several stores, gander mountain had a pair in my size, tried them on, bought them. My first choice was the amphibians but didn't care for the neoprene feel. 

I fell about a month ago, 48 to 50 degree day, breezy, water was cold just out of ice break up and back to normal flow. 2 to 3 feet of water, butt to shoulders soaked. After the initial shock and I stood back up, I fished in a sunny spot, warmed up and was dry in about fifteen minutes. Breathable waders, synthetic layers, merol wool, and fuzzy fleece rock! The razzing from the guys, nice day, and wetting a line made for a fun day.


----------

